
A collaborative spreadsheet of “Coronavirus stocks” - eric_khun
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bBsJnUIWg8BbET-h3oKN8qY45JScNeoRr4BHJIp7Jpo/
======
voisin
Leverage should be a column as many companies that are highly levered will not
have the resources to outlast this crisis.

~~~
basch
As should cash (negative leverage?). It would be nice to visualize how much
cash vs debt companies like Apple and Microsoft have. FAAMG have between
$480B-$590B in cash on around $200B in debt.

It has it for Berkshire but not for companies who have more, Apple, Microsoft.

------
xtiansimon
?? Seems locked from read as well

> You need permission; Want in? Ask for access, or switch to an account with
> permission.

~~~
xtiansimon
Access is fixed today.

------
eric_khun
It was changed to a read only link, not sure why. I'd have appreciated
addition from the HN folks

~~~
dang
We certainly didn't change the link. We did take "Show HN" out of the title,
since it falls more under the category of curated list than something you can
try out or play with.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
canada_dry
Interesting sheet.

Might be useful to also add columns to show the current PE and also the market
vs book value.

